# Neeko s first visit to the library..



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko made his debut at the local library for the program, Ruff, Ruff, & Read..it was a very organized event..kids have to be six yrs old..all dogs are laying in different sections of the room, and they let several kids in at a time...what a wonderful experience!! Neeko did great, it's a lot different than visiting the hospital and nursing homes..we will definitely do it again..they had the most dogs ever, 9 Inn the same room..they all did awesome!!


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

What a great program! So glad you and Neeko could participate!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

How fun, good for Neeko.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Ooh what fun! Neeko looks so happy


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Very cool! The program sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like it was fun!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Great job Neeko . That's wonderful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, these reading programs are awesome........ 

Neeko looks so handsome and proud.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Another visit to the library again this month.... The kids get sooo excited to see the dogs....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Well done Neeko, he looks so chilled and relaxed!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a good boy, Neeko! And laying your head on a stuffie and not even trying to sneak a nibble! You must have willpower of steel!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, How sweet!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

brianne said:


> What a good boy, Neeko! And laying your head on a stuffie and not even trying to sneak a nibble! You must have willpower of steel!


Oh he carried it around for 5 minutes, while the other dogs were chomping at the bit!!!!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

What a sweetie Neeko is  Looks like he's having a grand time!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I’m thinking about doing that with my two. Going to check into it. Good job Neeko!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I’m thinking about doing that with my two. Going to check into it. Good job Neeko!


Im sure they will be great at it Cathy...they get to nap, and get tummy rubs!!!! :wink2::wink2:


----------

